# Nova versão da PCE fws20



## Joao Silva (23 Nov 2011 às 22:03)

Ola pessoal! Quero comprar uma estação na casa dos 150€ e tenho visto por aqui que há uma versão mais recente da PCE fws20, será que já está à venda em Espanha? Dentro deste preço é uma boa compra?
Obrigado, Abraços


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Nov 2011 às 22:45)

Joao Silva disse:


> Ola pessoal! Quero comprar uma estação na casa dos 150€ e tenho visto por aqui que há uma versão mais recente da PCE fws20, será que já está à venda em Espanha? Dentro deste preço é uma boa compra?
> Obrigado, Abraços



Por Espanha acho que ainda não chegaram...


----------



## Joao Silva (23 Nov 2011 às 23:26)

filipe cunha disse:


> Por Espanha acho que ainda não chegaram...



Onde posso comprar? Tem mais custos noutros paises?


----------



## filipe cunha (23 Nov 2011 às 23:59)

Joao Silva disse:


> Onde posso comprar? Tem mais custos noutros paises?



Acho que já se vende por ebays e afins, como wh3081


----------



## Joao Silva (24 Nov 2011 às 00:25)

filipe cunha disse:


> Acho que já se vende por ebays e afins, como wh3081



Ao que parece só encontro na Australia e só enviam para o país deles! Não ta facil!


----------

